# Chilcotin vs. Warden?



## shuttlesmudo (8. Januar 2015)

Servus liebe Knolly Gemeinde,

bin durch einen Freund auf die Knolly Bikes aufmerksam geworden und habe mich auch schon durch die Freds im Knolly Forum gelesen. Ich möchte mir für die kommende Saison ein neues Bike aufbauen. Die Problematik besteht jetzt eigentlich in der Wahl des Modells? 
Bis jetzt konnte ich das Warden von nem Kumpel testen und es hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Das Chilcotin konnte und kann ich vermutlich vor einer Bestellung auch nicht einer Probefahrt unterziehen.
Ist jemand von euch schon beide Bikes gefahren?

Mit dem Kumpel führte ich schon einige Diskussionen:
Ich: Chilcotin, weil 26" und mehr Federweg.
Er: Warden, weil Neuentwicklung, schönere Leitungsführung, Zukunft nur noch 27,5" 
usw.


Also der Federweg ist meinerseits "eigentlich" kein Argument, da für meinen Fahrstil und Fahrkönnen die 150mm im Heck des Warden vermutlich genügen. 

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir die Entscheidung durch euer Wissen und eure Erfahrungen mit den Knolly Bikes erleichtern. 

Unterwegs bin ich mit dem Bike in der Regel auf Trails im Alpenraum, die selbst erstrampelt werden müssen.
Weniger Bikepark. Sehr selten Shuttle.

Vielen Dank 
Smudo


----------



## Oldskul (9. Januar 2015)

servus smudo, evtl. kann ich helfen ...

hab selbst ein chili und kenne das warden von einer kurzen testfahrt in saalbach (war ein prototyp rahmen in gr. L mit etwas kürzerem reach/oberrohr als in serie). dazu muss ich sagen, dass mein radl relativ schwer aufgebaut ist (zb coil dämpfer mit lyrik) und das warden im verhältnis leichter daher kam (CCDB air mit pike, wenn ichs richtig in erinnerung habe). weiß leider nicht mehr welche reifen aufgezogen waren ...
das (zumindest mein) chili lag da im groben dann doch spürbar satter und souveräner. ich führe das aber hauptsächlich aufs fahrwerk zurück, mehr als auf den 1 cm unterschied im FW (hab mich am dämfer auch nicht mit dem setup gespielt!). die geo limitiert das warden bergab definitiv nicht ... long, low, slack! es fühlte sich leichtfüßiger (aber nicht verspielter!) in den tretpassagen an, was sich 100%ig auch aufs bergauf fahren übertragen lässt.

wenn du also ein technisch versierter fahrer bist und viel bergauf fahren willst/musst, dann ist das warden mmn der bessere kompromiss. im zweifelsfall kaufst du dir für park ausflüge noch einen coil dämpfer und einen schwereren LRS - dann bist du für alle fälle gerüstet ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shuttlesmudo (10. Januar 2015)

Hey Oldskul, 
vielen Dank für die hilfreiche Antwort.  Ich muss/darf/will bei uns wirklich alles selbst fahren und würde bei einer Neuanschaffung in einem gewissen Rahmen auf das Gewicht des Bikes achten (derzeit 17,8kg ). Gewisser Rahmen heißt irgendwas um 14kg. Ich denke beide Bikes sind sehr abfahrtsorientiert, was dem Verwendungszweck entsprechen wird.

Mich würde interessieren, wie die Auffahrtseigenschaften der beiden Bikes im Vergleich sind? 
Um an manche der Trails zu gelangen müssen Steigungen bis 30% (kurzzeitig) bezwungen werden. Da wären gute Klettereigenschaften von Vorteil.

Als Fahrwerk hatte ich auch an eine Pike DPA 160mm und den CCDB Air gedacht. 
Eigentlich habe ich diesen Fred erstellt, um mich ein wenig über die Unterschiede der beiden Bikes zu erkundigen. Ohne die in letzter Zeit stattfindenen Diskussionen über die Laufradgröße und den damit proklamierten Niedergang der 26" Laufradgröße, hätte ich mir überhaupt keine Gedanken gemacht, einen Chilcotin Rahmen bestellt und mir diesen aufgebaut. 
Aber ich will keine 26" vs. 27,5" Diskussion starten.

Wird das Chilcotin noch hergestellt oder werden in 2015 nur noch die Lagerbestände abverkauft? 
Ist das Warden der Nachfolger des Chilcotin?

Grüße
smudo


----------



## Oldskul (10. Januar 2015)

also meines wissens bleibt das chili bis auf weiteres im programm, auf jeden fall auch noch 2015! knolly ist ja ein kleiner laden und die haben in der vergangenheit bestenfalls ein neues bike pro jahr herausgebracht. letztes jahr auf der eurobike wars das 27.5 endorphin (mit 130 mm FW). nächstes jahr soll es lt. gerüchteküche das carbon warden sein. auch von einem 27.5 DH'er ist die rede (das 26" podium soll aber im programm bleiben, quasi als park/freeride bike, ähnlich wie trek auch das 26er session für diesen zweck beibehalten hat). und last but not least soll ein 27.5er nachfolger für das ehemalige delirium kommen - die rede ist von 170 mm FW. schätze das wird man 2016 auf der eurobike zu sehen bekommen, marktstart anfang 2017. DAS wird dann sicherlich auch das aus fürs chili bedeuten!

nochmal zum vergleich chili vs. warden: ohne es ausprobiert zu haben, das warden geht sicher etwas besser bergauf als das chili. im ami-forum (mtbr) haben einige jungs das warden auf 30 pfund hingebaut (mit pike und 1x11). auch der rahmen ist von haus aus etwas leichter - das und der etwas steilere sitzwinkel lassen das warden eben etwas besser bergauf fahren.

ich würd übrigens die normale pike anstelle der DP verbauen. mein chili geht selbst mit nicht absenkbarer 170 mm lyrik und in der flachen geo einstellung tadellos den berg hoch ... ist natürlich immer die frage was man gewohnt ist ;-)


----------



## shuttlesmudo (11. Januar 2015)

Aus welchem Grund keine DPA? Ansprechverhalten und Defektanfälligkeit? 
Welchen Einfluss die geringe Absenkung auf die Uphilleigenschaften hat, kann ich mangels Pikeerfahrung nicht beurteilen. Aber die DPA soll laut einem Kollegen etwas mehr Endprogression haben. Fahrwerk mag ich gerne etwas straffer. Reduziert bei mir die Vorwärtssaltos, auch wenn der FW dann auf technischen Passagen nicht voll ausgenutzt wird.

Naja wenn du mit einer Lyrik im Chilcotin keine Probleme mit dem "Steigen" hast, dann wird es beim Warden mit Pike oder etwas Ähnlichem vermutlich kein Problem geben. Mir ist nur wichtig, dass ich bei größeren Steigungen nicht auf die vorderste Sattelspitze kauern muss.

13,6 kg ist für ein Bike in dieser Kategorie ganz gut. Das wäre schon eine gewisse Gewichtsersparnis im Vergleich zum derzeitigen Material. 
Soll ja kein Leichtbau werden, sondern eher Nehmerqualitäten besitzen. Die Knolly Bikes sollen ja trotz des filigran anmutenden Hinterbaus sehr robuste Rahmen besitzen.

Darf ich fragen, was Dein Bike in etwa wiegt?

Vielen Dank für Deine Erfahrungen und Tipps. Tendiere mittlerweile wirklich in Richtung Warden, auch weil mir das blau-orange Warden richtig gut gefällt.

Grüße


----------



## Phil-Joe (12. Januar 2015)

shuttlesmudo schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Deine Erfahrungen und Tipps. Tendiere mittlerweile wirklich in Richtung Warden, auch weil mir das blau-orange Warden richtig gut gefällt.
> 
> Grüße



Schau dir mal Bilder vom blauen in echt an ... das blau hat, ähnlich wie beim Endo ein Art Perleffekte. Enorm geil! Bei den Knöllchen wäre das blaue Warden auch mein Favorit. Obwohl mir ein 27,5er Endo in blau auch sehr gut gefallen würde ...

Nur der Preis ... Hammer. Da könnte ich auch direkt ein HD3 bestellen ... das nimmt sich dann nimmer viel mit entsprechendem Dämpfer.


----------



## shuttlesmudo (12. Januar 2015)

Ja die Farbe ist echt ziemlich abgefahren. Der Preis ist wirklich eine Überlegung wert, vorallem wenn man bedenkt wie mit den Bikes umgegangen wird.

Ursprünglich war ich mir ziemlich sicher mit der Wahl des Chilcotin. Wollte irgendwie aus Protest wieder ein 26er.
Nur die derzeitige Entwicklung in der Bikeindustrie alles auf die Karte 27,5" zu setzen, haben mich zum Zweifeln gebracht. 
Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob in den nächsten Jahren die Liga der 26" Räder wirklich ausstirbt und damit auch keine Neuentwicklungen in diesem Bereich mehr erscheinen? Aktuell sieht es jedoch schwer danach aus, da kaum eine Firma noch 26" Bikes entwickelt. 

Irgendwie bin ich sehr gespannt, wieviele Laufradgrößen in den nächsten Jahren auf den Markt kommen werden, bis man bei einer ganz neuen, total wendigen, agilen und stabilen Größe von 26 1/4" angekommen ist.

Würdet ihr euch bei einer Neuanschaffung für das Chilcotin oder das Warden entscheiden? Pro und Kontra wäre super.

Grüße


----------



## Oldskul (12. Januar 2015)

hey smudo,

mein chili wog nach dem ersten aufbau ca. 14,6 kg, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. das ist wahrscheinlich nicht mehr ganz aktuell da ich zwischenzeitlich dämpfer, vorbau, lenker und kurbel gewechselt habe.

die pike würde ich ohne DPA nehmen, weil ich die absenkfunktion schlichtweg nicht vermisse (muss allerdings zugeben, dass ich keinen direkten vergleich habe). am warden wäre dieses empfinden sicher noch stärker ausgeprägt. so viel ich weiß kann man die DPA auch nicht mit den progression tokens (oder wie heißen diese roten plastik dinger?) tunen.

und ja, wäre das warden damals schon verfügbar gewesen, hätte ich es dem chili sehr wahrscheinlich vorgezogen. einfach weil 26" zumindest in dieser FW klasse ein auslaufmodell ist - traurig aber wahr.

auf der anderen seite bin ich recht entspannt ... 26" teile wird es noch viele jahre geben (diese bikes werden ja jetzt nicht von heute auf morgen verschrottet) und das chili geht einfach zu gut ;-)


----------



## Phil-Joe (13. Januar 2015)

Na wenn man bereits ein richtig schickes Bike hat, ist ja egal, ob jetzt 26" oder 650B.

Bei mir ist das Problem, dass nahezu alle Anbaustandards am Stumpy von 2006 "veraltet" sind und ich daher quasi umrüsten muss. Nur nervt, dass ich damit echt fast alles austauschen muss. Gabel, Laufrad, Dämpfer ... gerade die teuersten Teile ... *heul*

Ansonsten hätte ich gerne step by step einfach stabilerer Dämpfer und Gabel und dann LRS nachgerüstet. *grml*


----------



## shuttlesmudo (13. Januar 2015)

Oldskul schrieb:


> hey smudo,
> 
> mein chili wog nach dem ersten aufbau ca. 14,6 kg, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. das ist wahrscheinlich nicht mehr ganz aktuell da ich zwischenzeitlich dämpfer, vorbau, lenker und kurbel gewechselt habe.
> 
> ...





Stimmt in die DPA kann man keine Token einsetzen. Die Absenkeinheit soll hier scheinbar ähnlich wie ein Token wirken. Aus diesem Grund soll die DPA auch etwas progressiver als die SA (ohne Token) sein.
Mit der Ersatzteilversorgung mache ich mir auch keine Gedanken. Nur bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher ob die Industrie dann auch die Neuentwicklung noch für 26" konzipiert.

Nehmen wir mal an in drei Jahren kommt die "Ultragabel" welche quasi ALLES kann und die gibt es dann nur noch 650b.
Du siehst die Paranoia wirkt! Irgendwann bei jedem, der sich einen neuen Rahmen zulegen will,

Grüße


----------



## jumibrei (13. Januar 2015)

Hi, schon mal über das Endorphin 27,5 nachgedacht? Ist zwar nur auf einen Federweg von 130 ausgelegt, aber so wie ich Dich verstanden habe fährst Du eher Trails und da sollte das reichen. Ausserdem ist das Endorphin nochmals ca. 300 Gramm leichter als das Warden. Mein Warden kommt auf genau 14 Kg da sollte man das Endo locker unter 14 Kg hinkriegen. Dann geht's auch bergauf leichter ;-)
Hat auch die neue Kabelführung und es ist sogar eine innenverlegte Kabelführung möglich. Schau's Dir mal auf der Knolly Seite an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shuttlesmudo (13. Januar 2015)

Servus Jumibrei,

fahre derzeit ein Bike mit 180mm FW. Das Endo ist definitiv ein schönes Bike, aber ist mir dann doch ein bisschen zu viel des Guten in Richtung Downsizing. Ich bin mir sicher, dass das Endo auch genug abkann, jedoch hätte ich gern eine gewisse Reserve und auch die Option auf Parkbesuche.

Insgesamt mag ich gerne mal was Ruppiges und da ist FW halt auch komfortabel. Die Uphillperformance ist dann wirklich zweitrangig. Noch geht es konditionell ganz gut. Habe eigentlich nur nach den Uphilleigenschaften der beiden Bikes gefragt, weil ich keine Lust habe die Gabel mit nem Spanngurt runter zu spannen, um die Rampen bezwingen zu können.
Hauptkriterium sind die Abfahrtseigenschaften. Schön ist es dann natürlich wenn das Gesamtgewicht unter 17,6 kg liegt. Deine 14 kg finde ich für ein Bike in dieser Kategorie echt akzeptabel. Soll ja auch was aushalten! Dein Aufbau vom Warden gefällt mir.

Grüße


----------



## shuttlesmudo (13. Januar 2015)

Phil-Joe schrieb:


> Na wenn man bereits ein richtig schickes Bike hat, ist ja egal, ob jetzt 26" oder 650B.
> 
> Bei mir ist das Problem, dass nahezu alle Anbaustandards am Stumpy von 2006 "veraltet" sind und ich daher quasi umrüsten muss. Nur nervt, dass ich damit echt fast alles austauschen muss. Gabel, Laufrad, Dämpfer ... gerade die teuersten Teile ... *heul*
> 
> Ansonsten hätte ich gerne step by step einfach stabilerer Dämpfer und Gabel und dann LRS nachgerüstet. *grml*




Eben dieser Wandel ist es, der mich am Chilcotin zweifeln hat lassen. Obwohl mir 26" sehr gut gefällt. Ich bin mir halt nicht sicher, ob ich mir einen Rahmen in dieser Preisklasse kaufen will, der mit einem von der Bikeindustrie totgesagten Standard ausgestattet ist.

Für welches Modell interessierst Du Dich?

Grüße


----------



## jumibrei (13. Januar 2015)

OK, 180mm sind natürlich ein anderes Kaliber... Da fällt Downsizing schwer. Verstehe ich. Das Warden ist auf 150mm konzipiert und optimiert. Lässt sich aber auch mit 160mm aufbauen, dann ändern sich natürlich die Winkel...
Von der Stabilität ist das Warden super und gleichzeitig sehr agil. Ich habe noch ein Rocky welches nahezu identisch ist, finde ich aber etwas schwerfälliger. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch daran, dass es mir zu klein ist und dann fühle ich mich halt nicht so wohl drauf...
Und Danke für Dein Kompliment! Ich liebe mein Warden!


----------



## jumibrei (13. Januar 2015)

shuttlesmudo schrieb:


> Eben dieser Wandel ist es, der mich am Chilcotin zweifeln hat lassen obwohl mir 26" sehr gut gefällt. Ich bin mir halt nicht sicher, ob ich mir einen Rahmen in dieser Preisklasse kaufen will, der mit einem von der Bikeindustrie totgesagten Standard ausgestattet ist.
> 
> Für welches Modell interessierst Du Dich?
> 
> Grüße



Ich hatte genau die gleiche Überlegung und bin deshalb auf 27,5" gekommen. Und beim Warden merkt man das nicht so stark. Das schreiben die sogar auf ihrer Website. Die wollten ein 27,5" welches sich aber wie ein 26" fährt und das haben die gut hinbekommen.


----------



## trailterror (13. Januar 2015)

@shuttlesmudo

Ich mein herauszuhören, dass du aufs chilli scharf bist, aber aus sorge auch zum warden tendierst.

Schice auf die trends und kauf das was am besten zu deinem fahrstil passt.

Auch mit nem 27,5 er warden haste kein zukunftssicheres rad mit länger verbleibender standardsicherheit.

sobald ein neuer standard etabliert ist so steht der nächste in den startlöchern.

Dienzerrissenheit die du grad mitmachst ist von der branche gewollt. Genau das will die Industrie, dass der kunde aus künstlich erzeugter angst zu 27,5 greift.

-> Resist! Setz ein zeichen und kauf das 26' Chilli


----------



## Phil-Joe (14. Januar 2015)

shuttlesmudo schrieb:


> Eben dieser Wandel ist es, der mich am Chilcotin zweifeln hat lassen. Obwohl mir 26" sehr gut gefällt. Ich bin mir halt nicht sicher, ob ich mir einen Rahmen in dieser Preisklasse kaufen will, der mit einem von der Bikeindustrie totgesagten Standard ausgestattet ist.
> 
> Für welches Modell interessierst Du Dich?
> 
> Grüße



Ich persönlich fahre am liebsten das, was mir gefällt und passt. Ich sehe da keinerlei Vor- oder Nachteile bei Benutzung von 26" im Vgl. zu anderen Größen. Auch zweifle ich nicht an der Verfügbarkeit der Teile. Wohl aber an den Auf- und Umrüstmöglichkeiten. Ich fahre aktuell ein 26er Specialized Stumpy FSR von 2006. Zweifelsohne ein schönes Bike, was mir gerade bei der Geometrie echt gut passt. Allerdings wächst in mir der Wunsch nach ein wenig mehr. Ich möchte auch mal mehr Drops oder Sprünge fahren und dort gerne das eigene Bike verwenden. Nun sind mir leider bei der Aufrüstung des Stumpy die Hände gebunden. QR9 vorne und hinten, 1 1/8" Steuerrohr und ein Sitzrohr, was bei ausreichend Einschub der Sattelstütze die Kolbenstange meines Dämpfers pierct, wodurch sich leider auch eine Nachrüstung einer VarioStütze erledigt hat.

All das sind bei mir die Gründe für den baldigen Umstieg. Im Programm von Knolly gefallen mir persönlich das Endorphin (26 oder 650B) bzw. das Warden am besten. Die passen, denke ich, am besten zu meinem Fahrstil, weil ich gerne auch mal einfach Kilometer fresse mit niedrigem Trail-Anteil. Wo ich inzwischen sogar dazu tendiere mir schwach profilierte Reifen auf einem neuen LRS zu besorgen. Dementsprechend überlege ich noch in welche Richtung es dann genau geht. Ich tendiere aber Richtung Trail/AM mit 140 bis 150mm und 650B-Laufräder. Die Knollys gefallen mir sehr aber in die gleiche Richtung gehen eben auch bspw. das Mojo HD3 von Ibis, ein Twoface von Propain bzw. ein 301 von Liteville im AM/Enduro-Trimm. Daher bin ich noch sehr indifferent. ;-)

Wenn ich mir dann das neue geholt habe, entscheide ich operativ, ob ich das Stumpy versetze oder vielleicht in Richtung Marathon umbaue und damit die Kilometer mache.

Und das Problem ist leider, das bspw. neue Reifen bzw. neue Federgabeln hauptsächlich im 650B-Bereich entwickelt werden. Das nervt. Ansonsten würde ich sofort ein 26er kaufen, da ich bisher bei meinen Fahrten keinen Nachteil der Laufradgröße erkennen konnte. Vorteil natürlich: Man bekommt im 26er Bereich mitunter richtig gutes Material (Rahmen) für einen guten Kurs. Der 650B-Trend wird jetzt erstmal die nächsten Jahre halten und um die +Größen ergänzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bonzoo (14. Januar 2015)

Eine 650B Gabel kannst du auch in einem 26er Rahmen verbauen. Evtl. musst du aufgrund der Einbauhöhe den Federweg reduzieren... Geänderter Nachlauf sollte keinen zu grossen Einfluss haben, oder?


----------



## trailterror (14. Januar 2015)

wenn man sich nicht mehr traut einen 26' rahmen zu kaufen dann man kann im zweifelsfall ja immer noch einen 26' und 27,5' kompatiblen rahmen kaufen:

- propain tyee
- bionicon Edison evo
- banshee spitfire
- banshee rune
- LV 301 mk12
- swarf curve
- Dartmoor wish
....


----------



## Phil-Joe (15. Januar 2015)

Das stimmt grundsätzlich. Da gebe ich dir Recht. Daher steht auch das LV ziemlich weit oben auf der Liste. Wenn da nicht die Bedenken bzgl. Beulenpest im Unterrohr wären, weil das Material schon recht dünn ist. Ansonsten sollte es keinerlei Problem sein, ein 301 zu nehmen.

Mir ist eben auch wichtig, dass Material zuverlässig ist. Solange es sich gut fährt und die Geo stimmt, kann es meinetwegen auch 14 Kilo wiegen .. drüber lieber nicht. Aber halten soll es eben, bin nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht und das Stumpy wird dauerhaft nicht das halten, was ich gerne machen möchte. Außerdem hab' ich das Gefühl, dass die Fox Talas von 2006 einfach nicht so funzt, wie ich das gerne hätte. -.-

Auf jeden Fall stehen die Knöllchen ziemlich weit oben auf der Wunschliste. Und je mehr man so drüber liest, desto schlimmer wird es. ;-)


----------



## shuttlesmudo (26. April 2015)

Servus,
Bike ist nahezu fertig. Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------

